# [NLA] Mountain Bike



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2017)

Needs to be a large frame as I'm 6'5" 

Nothing too fancy, (tight budget I'm afraid), and not a full susser either, (tight waistband I'm afraid!) 

Also I prefer older geometry to these new fangled sloping top tubes, but that said I just need an MTB so please let me know what you've got available.


----------



## vickster (7 May 2017)

Paul's cycles often have big reductions on XL MTBs
E.g. The 4 cheapest 26" wheel options

https://www.paulscycles.co.uk/m1b0s2p0/Mountain-Bikes/Front-Suspension-26-inch


----------



## Flyboy (7 May 2017)

Pity your so tall , I have a medium bike ( old school)


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2017)

vickster said:


> Paul's cycles often have big reductions on XL MTBs


Thanks vickster but all over budget I'm afraid


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2017)

Flyboy said:


> Pity your so tall , I have a medium bike ( old school)


----------



## dan_bo (7 May 2017)

Let us know if you're short of 26" wheels.


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 May 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Let us know if you're short of 26" wheels.


I am, but I'm also short of everything else attached to 'em


----------



## dan_bo (8 May 2017)

Ive got a couple of 18 and 19" frames spare but thats no good for you is it. 

Ive got a long mate if you want me to tap him up?


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 May 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Ive got a couple of 18 and 19" frames spare but thats no good for you is it.


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 May 2017)

dan_bo said:


> I've got a long mate if you want me to tap him up?



If you don't mind.

Don't go out of your way but when you see him that'd be great


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jun 2017)

Still looking guys


----------



## dan_bo (24 Jun 2017)

Tried Retrobike?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Still looking guys



still got the giant


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jun 2017)

dan_bo said:


> Tried Retrobike?


TBH that'll be a no. I don't actually like the layout of the site, it always seems too fussy and not as clearly laid out as CC, but I will have a nosy when I get a sec 



biggs682 said:


> still got the giant


Still think it's a tad small  If we were closer I'd give it a whirl in a heartbeat though


----------



## Flyboy (24 Jun 2017)

18 inch Giant MCM carbon 2001
Proper nice bike , if you put a laid back seat post and a 100 mm stem , prob be just reet for you , I am tranmere , and short compared to u and have used this bike for years , what u say


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Jun 2017)

Flyboy said:


> 18 inch Giant MCM carbon 2001
> Proper nice bike , if you put a laid back seat post and a 100 mm stem , prob be just reet for you , I am tranmere , and short compared to u and have used this bike for years , what u say



Looking at size charts I'd probably need about a 24' frame so I think it would need touch adjustment TBH.

Also I don't do carbon either but thanks very much for the offer


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jun 2017)

User46386 said:


> What about one of these https://www.decathlon.co.uk/C-359112-mountain-bikes.



TBH I really don't like this modern thing for sloping top tubes, so it pretty much limits me to somethimg more retro, besides which i don't have a great budget so I'd always rather buy quality used than budget new 



User46386 said:


> Have you looked on Gumtree and Ebay as well?



Yup I've got me eye on them as well


----------



## Tyers23 (26 Jun 2017)

Hi.
I've got a Rockrider Big RR 5.3 for sale, asking £100. 
I realise you've already said you don't really like the modern frames but it's a Large and in very good condition. I'm 6 foot 2, it's fits me well and would easily accommodate someone bigger.


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Jun 2017)

Tyers23 said:


> Hi.
> I've got a Rockrider Big RR 5.3 for sale, asking £100.
> I realise you've already said you don't really like the modern frames but it's a Large and in very good condition. I'm 6 foot 2, it's fits me well and would easily accommodate someone bigger.



I appreciate the offer but looking at pics online f that bike it seems to take the sloping top tube design to a whole new level 




I also think I'd need the XL they did TBH 

Shame though as for the price it would have been ideal and Macc's not too far away either


----------

